# سؤال عن اماكن بيع الخامات



## mashry68 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم انا ليا استفسار بالله عليكو تساعدونى لأنى بجد دخت و مش لاقية حد يساعدنى

انا محتاجة مكان يكون ثقة و محترم و يوافق يبيع كميات صغيرة

لو حد يعرف محل معين من اللى فى شارع الجيش مثلا او فى اى مكان تانى يدلنى عليه 
بس تكون حاجته مضمونة لأنى اضحك عليا كذا مرة و كذا حد حذرنى من محلات بتبيع حاجات مغشوشة و منتهية الصلاحية 
دة غير ان فى محلات مش بترضى تبيع غير جملة و انا بحتاج كميات صغيرة فحرام اجيب كميات

اللى انا فعلا محتاجاه:
بروبيل بارابين
إيثيل بارابين
ميثيل بارابين
بارافين سائل
كاتو
جلسرين طبي
شمع بلسم
الوان صناعية
عطور زيتية


و يا ريت لو حد يعرف اسعار الخامات دى علشان ميتضحكش عليا 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## MOODY2100 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

كيماويات مروان


----------



## ساجدة للرحمن (7 ديسمبر 2012)

فى محل انا بتعامل معاه فى باب الشعرية عند المترو اسمه منظفات التقوى موثوق فيه بإذن الله
ومش بيغش واسعاره كويسة


----------

